# What does your company blog about?



## joey32569 (May 11, 2008)

I was wondering what companies use there blog as the main way of getting traffic to there website? If so how do you choose what to write about? Our company does custom embroidery, screen printing, & direct to garment printing but what do I write about to get customers to my site. We really don't have a niche so its kinda of hard. I just cany see why a customer would want to sign up for my rss feed. Who wants to read about custom decorated clothing articles on a regular basis that may be a potential customer. I could see where someone in our field such as a competitor but now a customer. Please let me know you guys opinion and if have it all wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Best advice on this topic is from Joel Spolsky (summed up by @borkado here) "your blog should be about making your customers awesome."


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Joey,

Blogging is a big commitment! But can be a lot of fun. 

We recently started a blog (blog.deconetwork.com) powered by Tumblr (Tumblr) with the aim to provide content our DecoNetwork users might like to know - not to outright promote and sell DecoNetwork and I think that's really important about a blog.

Many blogs fail through lack of regular content, a fear of posting whats really on your mind, or worse, turning into a boring brochure and 'gosh we're good' write up about yourself or your company.

A nice podcast on the topic of failed blogs can be found at 203. Why your blog fails Boagworld. I'm a Boagworld fan 


There is a strong belief by many that blogs are for the gurus and enthusiasts of an organisation and not for the marketing department. But that's a whole topic on its own 

So my first tip is to provide content and not sales pitches. 

Now your sales and marketing guys first question will be "why blog if you don't sell?" Well, the magical thing about blogs is they do eventually help you sell by driving more traffic to your site. How? Well unlike most company websites, blogs grow through regular posting and this regular posting injects more and more juicy keywords that Google eats up. So the more you mention tshirt, printing, hoodies, tees, etc, the better chance you could rank against those keywords in your search results. So a customer might actually search "printed tshirt" and because your blog or mention about it regularly in your blog you might rank higher and get a click through. That's the theory anyway! Of course always link to your main site so people who read your content can click through to your site and see your products.

There is also a form of blogging which doesn't require any creative work. It's an active task of re-blogging other peoples content, videos, pics etc. It's well respected if you respect the author and link to their blog or give the appropriate credit. It's a great way to feed content into your blog when the creative juices aren't flowing.

Good luck and if you don't mind post your blog link so I can follow


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

hey- I used to live in Va! anyway, forget the blog. forget Youtube. And twittter? Really! I started a podcast and it helped me mentally sort what I'm doing and define my personality. That makes me confident about my direction and what my brand is all about. When people listen to it they know what they are buying. Some may disagree- but you can listen to podcasts driving, walking, working at the store. you cant do that all in front of a computer, or on your smart phone. And it has the human touch, passion.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We have two blogs for our company, both dealing with different disciplines. One mostly covers embroidery and the other covers sublimation. I write about all sorts of things. How our customers can make their companies better. News about our company, sales, specials, the products we sell, any updates we do etc. I talk about customer service, how to get the best garment decoration, how to buy the best products and really anything that strikes my fancy when I sit down to write. 

Your customers could benefit from tips on how to get the best garment decoration, everything from choosing the right garment decoration technique to how to choose which garments would work best. You could talk about how logowear helps advertise a business, how promotional items can be used to reward customers, and why good logowear is so important. There are a ton of topics that your customers will find interesting and helpful. Just put yourself in the mind of your typical customer. If you were them, what would you want to know?


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

joey32569 said:


> I was wondering what companies use there blog as the main way of getting traffic to there website? If so how do you choose what to write about? Our company does custom embroidery, screen printing, & direct to garment printing but what do I write about to get customers to my site. We really don't have a niche so its kinda of hard. I just cany see why a customer would want to sign up for my rss feed. Who wants to read about custom decorated clothing articles on a regular basis that may be a potential customer. I could see where someone in our field such as a competitor but now a customer. Please let me know you guys opinion and if have it all wrong. Thanks.


You can write on topics/informations related to embroidery, screen printing and garment printing.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't understand y blogs r so important. Maybe it's because I don't have a life or friends. What do u even write about? And y?


----------



## ViciousHistory (Jan 20, 2011)

Since my brand is history based, I blog about a few different historical things. I do history quizzes every once in awhile and the highest grade wins a free shirt. I also do This Day in History posts where I describe something that happened in history on the current day. I just started a daily post called Historical Fact of The Day too. I basically want to provoke the minds of my customers and readers and convince them that history can be interesting and fun.


----------

